
Bye Bye Bitcoin Bubble - aaronbrethorst
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2017/12/bye-bye-bitcoin-bubble.html
======
serveboy
> As I write this, Bitcoin just past $16,000 in value. I would bet any amount
> of money that on December 7, 2018, the price of Bitcoin will be below that
> value.

You don't have to "would bet", you can short it on some exchanges and soon
you'll be able to short using futures. Bears should put their money where
their mouth is. Bulls sure are doing it.

~~~
ccvannorman
How exactly does one short bitcoin?

~~~
driminicus
The same way you short stock. You borrow a bitcoin, promise to give it back,
sell the bitcoin for its current price. At a later time you buy a new bitcoin
and give it back. If the price dropped you turn a profit, if the price rose
you'll have lost money.

------
nikolay
Anybody having an idea of how many of all bitcoins get traded a day?

~~~
user5994461
Whatever number you can get has no meaning. I could buy a bitcoin and sell it
again and buy it again and sell it again... that would be accounted as
hundreds of thousands of dollars traded even thought I only paid $10 total at
the end of the day, as exchange fees.

~~~
nikolay
So, exchanges don't trade real bitcoins... They can trade more than they own,
etc.

~~~
user5994461
Yes, an exchange can do anything, especially for bitcoins which has zero
regulations.

It's like a casino. The house always wins and only insiders really knows
what's going on.

